# IELTS score for Subclass 476 Skilled Recognized Graduate Visa



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good day all,

I recently just wrote my IELTS academic exam and scored an overall of 8, however my writing band was quite low 6.5, but the rest were good reading 8.5, speaking 9 and listening 8.

I wanted to know if I apply for the subclass 476 visa, will that affect my overall outcome, or should I write the exam again? The minimum is 6 in each section but I wanted to know if a low score of 6.5 can affect my overall outcome for this visa.

Thanks for the help in advance,

Ichigo (BANKAI)


----------



## financepil (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude hows your visa progression?? Any updates about IELTS score which they require??


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey

anything above 6.5 is good for the Graduate visas............but if ur looking for any other visa u need above 7.........
hope that helps......my application is still nderway....just being delayed with the police clearance coz im in australia and they need to be sent back home so will take about 2months......but im doing it through an agent so things seem to be going smoothly.......all the best with yours


----------



## financepil (Aug 3, 2011)

ichigo27 said:


> hey
> 
> anything above 6.5 is good for the Graduate visas............but if ur looking for any other visa u need above 7.........
> hope that helps......my application is still nderway....just being delayed with the police clearance coz im in australia and they need to be sent back home so will take about 2months......but im doing it through an agent so things seem to be going smoothly.......all the best with yours


Great Ive just started my application.How long do you think the process time would be ???


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey i only just applied for my visa in November they said it takes around 6 months....after applying i got a reply within 4 days saying its a valid application and i was given a bridging visa A if a decision is not given till my current student visa expires....but the good news it i got a job just by applying while studying my masters in australia.......so the company is now sponsoring me.....i start very soon......all the best with your application.....


----------



## ravi25510 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Information please*

Hello, my name is Ravi, indian working as civil engineer in indonesia. can u give some information reg ur application process. i am also looking for applying the 476 visa. please give ur time and valuble suggesstions.

I have 6.5 IELTS, do u think it is sufficient?
How long it will take to processing? i am applying from Indonesia.
Do u suggest me contact agent or myself?

with best wishes,



financepil said:


> Great Ive just started my application.How long do you think the process time would be ???


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey,

I applied in November end 2011 and got my visa March 1st week (3months and a week was my response time). I used an agent so it was quite fast. Currently working and seems like all is well. Well the 6.5 was fine during my time but things change so best is to view the requirements on the immigration website:
Skilled - Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)
My personal preference would be to go with an agent as they do know what they are doing and can help speed up things. But on the other hand they can be quite costly, so if that is a concern doing it on your own wouldnt be a bad idea.

Good luck with your application


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

ravi25510 said:


> Hello, my name is Ravi, indian working as civil engineer in indonesia. can u give some information reg ur application process. i am also looking for applying the 476 visa. please give ur time and valuble suggesstions.
> 
> I have 6.5 IELTS, do u think it is sufficient?
> How long it will take to processing? i am applying from Indonesia.
> ...


Hi Ravvi

An IELTS score of 6.5 is sufficient. However, you must have *at least* 6 in each of the 4 parts of the exam.

Also, the Recognised Graduate visa subclass 476 is only intended for recent graduates. To be eligible for the visa, you must have graduated from an approved university as a professional engineer with 24 months of making the application.


----------



## ravi25510 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Ichigo27,

Thanks a lot for quick response. i am going to apply this month using agent, so hope i can expect within 4-5 months. 
may i know from which country did u apply?


----------



## ichigo27 (Mar 25, 2011)

i came to australia to do my masters and applied while studying here as i found out about the visa. it was granted to me while i have half way through my masters. the only difference is when you are applying from within australia you have to leave the country for them to make a decision. so they called me up and told me to leave for 8 days so a decision could be made. my counrty of origin is in africa. i dont want to give out to much personal information, but hope this helps.


----------



## bstack10 (May 15, 2013)

ichigo27 did you get to choose the dates when you left the country or are you giving a strict timeline to work with ie the next two weeks


----------

